# Spodoptera exigua



## agent A (Mar 1, 2021)

hey all,

so I rear a moth for feeding to mantises and made a video about it



if anyone wants pupae to try and start your own colony, let me know!!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 11, 2021)

Are these a good alternative to waxworms and their moths?  I'll watch the whole video at home.  I don’t have the time at work.


----------



## agent A (Mar 12, 2021)

Introvertebrate said:


> Are these a good alternative to waxworms and their moths?  I'll watch the whole video at home.  I don’t have the time at work.


yes


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks interesting.  About 80% of that was over my head.  I want your job though.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 14, 2021)

Since these are such polyphagous critters, it occurred to me that a commercial fruit fly medium might work for.  Good media, like Repashy, usually include some type of mold inhibitor.  I'm not sure about any bacterial inhibitors though.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 15, 2021)

I found an artificial medium source:

https://insectrearing.com/product/beet-armyworm-spodoptera-exigua/

......and some eggs.  A little pricey at $31, and apparently you need a permit to purchase pest animals through official channels:

https://insectrearing.com/product/beet-armyworm-eggs/


----------



## agent A (Mar 16, 2021)

Introvertebrate said:


> I found an artificial medium source:
> 
> https://insectrearing.com/product/beet-armyworm-spodoptera-exigua/
> 
> ...


i can send you pupae if you want


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 16, 2021)

I appreciate that Alex.  Right now I’m still in the daydreaming phase with all this.  I’ll let you know when I’m ready.  I think it’s cool that we have a legit entomologist on the board.  It gives us credibility.

Tom.


----------

